# Sticky  For your fireside pleasure--library



## geo in mi

Wow! Hit the jackpot here. Dozens of links, chock full of useful info and educational stuff. I just scratched the surface so far, but certainly bookmarked it for times of howling winds and blowing snow. Enjoy http://www.dmoz.org/Science/Agriculture/

geo


----------



## olivehill

_Shhhhhh!!!!_ Maybe if we don't remind Mother Nature of what winter is _supposed_ to be like she'll forget.


----------



## mustangsally17

Thank You. Seems to be lots of good info..your right, i saved it for the winter months.


----------



## Marcia in MT

I tried to access the site and got a YOU ARE FORBIDDEN message.


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a good one for sweet corn......geared for organic, market production, but a wealth of good information---

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a copmprehensive site for strawberries. Enjoy http://strawberryplants.org/

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here are a couple of sites which may be of interest concerning soil types and structure: 

http://www.water.rutgers.edu/Rain_Gardens/factsheet29.pdf

http://soils.usda.gov/technical/classification/

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a multi-listing for potatoes--good pictures and descriptions. Enjoy....http://oregonstate.edu/potatoes/variety.htm

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's the Ronniger potato growing guide. if anyone wants to take a look at some good information. http://www.ronnigers.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/2010rpfguidecover.pdf

geo


----------



## geo in mi

This is the complete Cornell Fact Sheet series on Agronomy. Geared for farm production, but a lot of info for understanding soils and soil fertility. High School/basic college chemistry involved.

Also; this Cornell site links to another series called "Nutrient Guidelines"

http://nmsp.cals.cornell.edu/guidelines/factsheets.html

geo


----------



## geo in mi

A wealh of reading and information on sustainable , organic production: http://www.attra.ncat.org/

geo


----------



## geo in mi

For those of us who are new to soil testing, here are some basics. First, probably the best first place to go is your local Cooperative Extension Service(County Agent...as in the old days...) This site is the USDA starting point:

http://www.csrees.usda.gov/Extension/ Point and click on your state, then go from there. Best advice is to give your county a call and ask(some counties do have links or specific information, though.) You will want to follow the directions they give you for sampling, bagging, and mailing.

Here's an example of how to take a soil sample: follow the pdf instructions on the left of the site http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/452/452-129/452-129.html

This site, ATTRA, has much valuable information on soil testing(in fact, a LOT of info...), as well as a listing of independent laboratories that do soil analysis for you, if you don't wish to go USDA: http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/soil-lab.html

This site shows the Michigan lab report example and some information on how to interpret the results they send you. Your county or state may vary. http://web1.msue.msu.edu/monroe/soilweb2/Lab_Report.htm

Hope all this will be helpful to you and your own needs....
geo


----------



## geo in mi

This is a reference to the Federal Seed Act, for someone wishing to learn more about how standards of seed quality, purity, germination rates, and labelling are controlled in the US. Agricultural seeds are included, so you have to look at vegetable seed definitions first and go from there.

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title07/7cfr201_main_02.tpl

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a valuable resource for Canadian members;; http://www.certifiedorganic.bc.ca/rcbtoa/training/vegetable.htm

Lots of stuff

geo


----------



## geo in mi

All you ever wanted to know about manure, but were too polite to ask. Starts out with rabbit manure, but many more listings after that. http://plenty.150m.com/My_Links_Pages/rabbit_manure01.html

geo


----------



## geo in mi

A good online library website for anyone interested in solitary bees and alternatives to honeybees. http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/solitary_bees/solitary.htm

Also see http://www.raintreenursery.com/catalog/producttype.cfm?producttype=Bees and Bee Supplies (not an endorsement)

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Potato growing in the US and Canada. Quite lengthy, the US one from the USA Potato Association, the Canadian one from Manitoba Province. Covers all aspects of commercial potato growing--but loaded with technical information for the home gardener who may seek information. 

US: http://potatoassociation.org/documents/A_ProductionHandbook_Final.pdf

Canada: http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/crops/potatoes/index.html

geo


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks, saved it.


----------



## djberg

Here are some free general Kitchen Garden Guide Books:

http://www.todaysplans.net/learn-gardening-vegetables.html

Don


----------



## How Do I

Organic Roots at the National Agricultural Library.



> Organic Roots is an electronic collection of historic United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) publications related to organic agriculture. The collection contains almost 800 documents published before 1942 (before synthetic chemicals became widely used) that contain state-of-the-art information and data that is still very pertinent for today's agriculture. Access to this data is intended to provide growers with new ideas on crop production without chemicals, as well as help researchers conserve scarce resources by avoiding unintended duplication.


----------



## geo in mi

Here is a really good site that covers pollination of squash/pumpkin vine crops. Midway you will find a chart that lists those vine crops that will cross pollinate with each other. If they are side by side in the same species listing, they will cross pollinate, regardless the name pumpkin or squash....
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/87-043.htm#Pollination

geo


----------



## How Do I

National Agricultural Library Search - OK, I didn't see this before and still haven't had the time to thoroughly check it out, but using the search function for the site brings up probably more information than you could read in a lifetime. Lot of old bulletins from USDA, etc. Looks like the majority are viewable with _PDF_, so you can save them to your computer. For example, I searched for vegetables and the search found 5494 documents using that term.

This isn't just for _gardening & plants_ either. Type in your favorite homestead animal for a wealth of information. Goats alone brought back 1055 documents. _Keeping Goats for Profit_, published 1899. Yeah, I think this will all make for some _very interesting_ cold winter nights.


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a very comprehensive article on Blossom End Rot. Best explanation I've found to date: http://ucanr.org/sites/placernevadasmallfarms/files/86509.pdf

geo


----------



## How Do I

*E-book Downloads from SARE* - *Sustainable Agriculture Research & Education.*

Titles:


Building a Sustainable Business

Building Soils for Better Crops

Building Sustainable Farms, Ranches & Communities

Crop Rotation on Organic Farms

How to Direct Market Your Beef

How to Manage the Blue Orchard Bee

Land and Power

Local Harvest

Manage Insects on Your Farm

Managing Alternative Pollinators

Managing Cover Crops Profitably

Steel in the Field

The New American Farmer

Youth Renewing the Countryside

_Good stuff!_


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a site about Painted Mountain Corn, as given by *siletz* for your reference. gives lots of sources for it and other OP corn. http://www.seedweneed.com/index.html

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's the ATTRA site on organic control methods for those hard to control squash critters: http://www.michiganorganic.msu.edu/uploads/files/31/Squash bug and Squash Vine Borer Control.pdf

geo


----------



## Guest

couple of my favorites, this one has some fantastically useful data about germination times under different conditions plus a whole lot of other good stuff. http://tomclothier.hort.net/index.html
This one seems to have articles about everything. Each link leads to an article with further links. I find this site extremely useful. http://journeytoforever.org/sitemap.html


----------



## geo in mi

This is a site about bean terminology as given by Martin (Paquetbot) in response to several questions about bean types and common names. The whole website is also worth looking at: http://www.heirlooms.org/terminology.html

geo


----------



## Ky-Jeeper

Here is just a little more 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/permanent-garden-beds-zm0z12fmzhun.aspx


----------



## geo in mi

Here is a site that may be helpful for ID of Beetles in your garden: Beetle Identification

Lots of good pictures to see.

geo


----------



## geo in mi

This was given as a reference by in a gardening post. Putting it here so as not to lose it for the future........ CSA Training Manual

Good material on how to start and run a CSA....

geo


----------



## geo in mi

This site explains and shows all the details of how corn grows, for study or reference: How a Corn Plant Grows

geo


----------



## SueMc

Plant listing and how to propagate by stem cuttings:

Plant Propagation by Stem Cuttings: Instructions for the Home Gardener


----------



## geo in mi

SOIL FERTILITY BASICS, from NC State. A very good, though, technical article on soils, chemical elements needed and present in soils, micronutrients, etc.

http://www.plantstress.com/articles/min_deficiency_i/soil_fertility.pdf

geo


----------



## geo in mi

geo in mi said:


> This is a site about bean terminology as given by Martin (Paquetbot) in response to several questions about bean types and common names. The whole website is also worth looking at: http://www.heirlooms.org/terminology.html
> 
> geo


http://www.heirlooms.org/heirloom-beans1.html

Web site can now be found here:


----------



## Osiris

Good historical information for your entertainment and enlightenment:
*A Museum of Early American Tools by Eric Sloane
*

http://books.google.com/books/about/A_Museum_of_Early_American_Tools.html?id=NWE3f0IEiMQC


The pics alone are worth the look. I love this guy's work. I have a lot of his books. 

Scroll down and the chapters are listed on the page. Click and enjoy.


----------



## geo in mi

This is a reference site that explains corn isolation distances...http://anrcatalog.ucdavis.edu/pdf/8192.pdf

This post is also cross-referenced to Post #32, how a corn plant grows...

geo


----------



## geo in mi

geo in mi said:


> This site explains and shows all the details of how corn grows, for study or reference: How a Corn Plant Grows
> 
> geo


This site contains the same information about corn growth and seed development, but also gives a full pictorial on diseases, insects, and physical problems with corn. Very useful to the serious corn grower. http://www.agronext.iastate.edu/corn/docs/corn-field-guide.pdf 

geo


----------



## geo in mi

This is the USDA site that covers soils: Soil types, soil health, etc. A very good section of understanding the microbiology of living soils http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/site/soils/home/

geo


----------



## botanygal

Check out Web Soil Survey from NRCS to learn about the soil in your area. http://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov/App/HomePage.htm Click on the big green button to start. I suggest exploring all of the tabs once your select your area. 

Don't forget your location extension website.


----------



## geo in mi

geo in mi said:


> Here's a very comprehensive article on Blossom End Rot. Best explanation I've found to date: http://ucanr.org/sites/placernevadasmallfarms/files/86509.pdf
> 
> geo


The original link went bad(maybe it got BER). Here's another link to the same article which is good: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/109960462/MANAGING-BLOSSOM-END-ROT-IN-TOMATOES-AND-PEPPERS

geo


----------



## geo in mi

If you have been having drought conditions in your area, this online book, Gardening Without Irrigation, by Steve Soloman may be of use for you. In fact, there are lots of ways he talks about that would be of use by all of us. 

http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/030201/03020100frame.html

geo


----------



## geo in mi

For your reference, as posted by Eddie Buck, on seed starting, and saving:

http://www.madisoncountypreppers.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Garden-Seed-Starters-Handbook.pdf

geo


----------



## Harrier

Lot's of great info in this thread - thanks!


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a really good reference--a series of quarterly online "magazines" from Cornell University, as first found by Jolly:

http://smallfarms.cornell.edu/quarterly/

Lots of good reference reading

geo


----------



## geo in mi

geo in mi said:


> Here's the ATTRA site on organic control methods for those hard to control squash critters: http://www.michiganorganic.msu.edu/uploads/files/31/Squash bug and Squash Vine Borer Control.pdf
> 
> geo


MSU changed the site. It is now : https://michiganorganic.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/squash-bug-and-squash-vine-borer-control.pdf

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a wealth of information all about carrots--growing, storing, eating, diseases and such...:

http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/qna.html#g3

geo


----------



## geo in mi

The Rhubarb Compendium . All about growing and using rhubarb, including recipes.

http://www.rhubarbinfo.com/home

geo


----------



## geo in mi

From the Peach State, Georgia, here's a really good guide for growing and caring for peaches. Geared toward peach farming, but still useful for the home gardener. http://www.ent.uga.edu/peach/peachhbk/toc.htm

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a really good primer on grafting, from North Carolina State University. It is probably best to print this article, since the links to the illustrations don't seem to work. http://content.ces.ncsu.edu/grafting-and-budding-nursery-crop-plants#img_dialog_1325

geo


----------



## okiemudman

http://kerrcenter.com/

A lot of good information at this sight.


----------



## geo in mi

This is the most complete database I've found for keeping track of genetically engineered plant materials events. Hopefully it will self-update as you reference it. An "event" in GE speak, is any modification of a plant gene. This database, as you learn to use it, will show the plant/crop, who made the changes, what gene was involved, the process used, and the intent of the modification. Hope this will help you stay informed.

http://www.isaaa.org/gmapprovaldatabase/default.asp



geo


----------



## miggyb

Thanks!


----------



## Harrier

geo in mi said:


> All you ever wanted to know about manure, but were too polite to ask. Starts out with rabbit manure, but many more listings after that. http://plenty.150m.com/My_Links_Pages/rabbit_manure01.html
> 
> geo


Sounds like that link is full of it.


----------



## geo in mi

geo in mi said:


> Potato growing in the US and Canada. Quite lengthy, the US one from the USA Potato Association, the Canadian one from Manitoba Province. Covers all aspects of commercial potato growing--but loaded with technical information for the home gardener who may seek information.
> 
> US: http://potatoassociation.org/documents/A_ProductionHandbook_Final.pdf
> 
> Canada: http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/crops/potatoes/index.html
> 
> geo


Somehow, the link to the US Potato Association got dropped or broke. Here it is again, thanks to Danaus:

https://potatoassociation.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/A_ProductionHandbook_Final_000.pdf

geo


----------



## [email protected]

I used to grow wonderful potatoes, but as of late we cannot keep up with the bugs. So I quit growing them.
I might try potatoes in pots this year.


----------



## doc-

This site makes available old newspapers/magazines, including those from the mid-19th century on, many of them of agricultural & home making interest. Browse by title — Illinois Digital Newspaper Collections 

For example-- 
Farm, Field, and Fireside — Browse by title — Illinois Digital Newspaper Collections 
Farm Home — Browse by title — Illinois Digital Newspaper Collections 
Illinois Farmer — Browse by title — Illinois Digital Newspaper Collections


----------



## Charlie77

Here's a newer site for a learning resource. Happy reading! MEG's Knowledge Base


----------



## geo in mi

Homestead processing of homegrown foods can result in biological contamination if the one doing the processing is not careful -- or knowledgeable of the risks involved. Here is a VERY detailed treatise from the FDA, published 2015 on the subject of farm-processed food products: Qualitative-Risk-Assessment-Risk-of-Activity-Food-Combinations-for-Activities-(Outside-the-Farm-Definition)-Conducted-in-a-Facility-Co-Located-on-a-Farm-(PDF--651KB).pdf (fda.gov) 

Very lengthy and technical.

geo


----------



## geo in mi

Here's a listing of potatoes, by variety, with the growing characteristics of each. If you have some specific need for a certain condition, this listing may help: 
sr_no._859_ocr_1.pdf (oregonstate.edu) 

geo


----------

